# Tires, Tires, Tires



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, I have put the OB to bed for a long winters nap...did all the water drainy/winterizy thing and put a nice new Adco cover on it. Now, should I also cover the tires? I park our camper nearby at a secure storage facility that has a combination crushed stone/dirt surface. Should I park the tires up on wood to keep them off the ground?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tires should always be covered except when they are rolling. Cheap insurance against UV light. I park on recycled asphalt and I don't park it on wood. On pavement or concrete I would but I would not see much need on stone but then again what would it hurt.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Tires should always be covered except when they are rolling. Cheap insurance against UV light. I park on recycled asphalt and I don't park it on wood. On pavement or concrete I would but I would not see much need on stone but then again what would it hurt.


Tire covers it is then. Darn, I now have a reason to visit my local Camping World again! I think I will also put it up on wood while I am at it - I'll just cut two lengths of 2x10 and reposition the camper while I am there. I don't see an issue with moving it a few feet and back with the cover on.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

deanintemp said:


> Ok, I have put the OB to bed for a long winters nap...did all the water drainy/winterizy thing and put a nice new Adco cover on it. Now, should I also cover the tires? I park our camper nearby at a secure storage facility that has a combination crushed stone/dirt surface. Should I park the tires up on wood to keep them off the ground?


What i do for what its worth......... I do not Cover (although i would like to build a garage for it







), i do put the tires up on wood, and i do put a pice of plywood against them to cover them, i usually take the battery out if we aren't making any winter trips.....


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Dumb question: What does the wood do? I'm parked in a barn for the winter with a dirt floor. Do I need wood under the tires?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The wood is so the tires dont get flat spots. With it sitting on concrete and not moving plus water getting under the tires it can make flat spots and wear a tire out. A barn is a great place to keep it, just dont let the birds poop all over it and keep the mice out or you will have a real mess in the spring.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the wood is a good idea and advice to my own post...especially if you store your camper outdoors on gravel and/or dirt. Now that I think of it, my last camper used to sink about 3" into the gravel/dirt when the spring thaw softened the ground around it - made for cumbersome removal on the first spring/summer trip (and that was a smaller, lighter weight pop-up camper). Yep, putting lengths of 2x10 under the paws this weekend; and also the tongue support. I also heard that wood is preferred to concrete - something about the moisture in the concrete adding to premature rotting of the tires - don't know if it is true - might have to Myth bust that one!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We parked ours behind the garage and set it on concrete pads from Lowes...I think they were $2 a piece...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

We have a gravel, grass and mud combo here. I had to pull the TT to the side of the driveway. I got one side on gravel and the other on the grass that will be a mud sink hole come spring. I found some 1" OSB sheating and put that under the tires. Did not want to sink or have the mud freeze the tire to the ground. That can't be good.
I think wood or concrete is fine but muddy gravel is bad.








crunchman


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I park in covered storage on a rock surface. Never thought of the wood under the tires. I don't cover the tires since the camper is under a large roof.

I have pulled the batteries since I just replaced one. The guy at the marine store and it was recommended on a website someone posted here (all about batteries): to pull the batteries to keep out of freezing weather and to trickle charge occasionally for maintenance. They are staying in the garage on the work bench with the trickle charger. I check the level and charge if needed.

We don't get terribly cold for long periods of time, but it sure takes a toll on the batteries even in our Central Texas area.


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I came on here to post about tires and thought I'd keep it on topic.

We have a 2007 25 foot.

On our last trip, I noticed that after pulling nearly 175 miles to Fort Wilderness the tires on the right side (door side) were worn on the sides and the traction was fine in the middle. I figured uh oh, something's not right, maybe over inflation. I inspected them and noticed the beginning of a worn spot. I deflated them, checked the pressure, and drove the 175 miles back home. By the time we were home, I had worn one of the tires down to the wire (yeah, scary thought).

I called the local RV place where I bought it and they gave me an estimate of $300 per tire that included the mount and balance. I about flipped my lid. I have a tire warranty but it turns out it only covers road hazards.

There must be a cheaper alternative than the local RV place. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Carson_Family said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but I came on here to post about tires and thought I'd keep it on topic.
> 
> We have a 2007 25 foot.
> 
> ...


I got my replacement tires on the OB from a tire store. Just call around with the size and tell them it's for a trailer. The 5'er has LT tires so replacing them was very easy since everyone sells them. Your other options are something like Tire Rack or Discount tire's website. I would think the price should be more like $100/tire for a standard trailer tire.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have always heard (from my Dad and Grandpa, mostly) that when tires sit for long periods of time on concrete or gravel (usually crushed limestone) that those surfaces tend to draw out the oils in the rubber, leading to early tire failure. (I notice that most car dealers put rubber mats beneath the tires of cars in their showrooms - not sure if the two are related. But the cars outside usually sit on asphalt or gravel. So I'm puzzled, unless they don't care or don't expect the cars to sit there very long.) I'd sure like to hear a reliable definitive answer for this one.

During the long winter nap, I always put 2X8 boards beneath the tires of our Outback. If for no other reason - it keeps them from sinking in the surface (grass/gravel, etc.) And I always cover my tires year-round, unless they're rolling down the road.

just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I have always heard (from my Dad and Grandpa, mostly) that when tires sit for long periods of time on concrete or gravel (usually crushed limestone) that those surfaces tend to draw out the oils in the rubber, leading to early tire failure. (I notice that most car dealers put rubber mats beneath the tires of cars in their showrooms - not sure if the two are related. But the cars outside usually sit on asphalt or gravel. So I'm puzzled, unless they don't care or don't expect the cars to sit there very long.) I'd sure like to hear a reliable definitive answer for this one.
> 
> During the long winter nap, I always put 2X8 boards beneath the tires of our Outback. If for no other reason - it keeps them from sinking in the surface (grass/gravel, etc.) And I always cover my tires year-round, unless they're rolling down the road.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the car dealership is just to keep their floor looking nice. Our Pop up used to sit in a garage and it would leave a perfect tire print where the oils leached out into the concrete. I've never heard of gravel being a problem, but wood won't hurt and will protect against the aforementioned settling with the thaw.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah man, put them boards under those tires. Have always had good luck with board under them. I have a set of Duro's still going strong and this is their third winter. late 06 date code. No dry-rot cracks yet(knock on wood).
Merry Christmas !


----------

